# Rejected photos



## Ray F (Jul 22, 2019)

Deleting rejected photos in Lightroom CC is different form the Classic version. I cannot find an effective way of deleting multiple rejected photos. Can anyone help me.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 22, 2019)

Use the filter, click on the rejected flag, Cmd+A to select all, right-click on any one of the selected images and use the "Delete xx Photos" option.


----------



## Ray F (Jul 22, 2019)

Thanks Jim. Unfortunately, Cmd+A does  to work for me and Edit - Select All is greyed out. Frustrating, as is so much in Lightroom.
In the classic version, Photo - delete rejected photos was so simple. I never had a problem., My workflow has been drastically slowed since I am unable to reject multiple photos.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 22, 2019)

Make sure you're in one of the grid views. It should work then.


----------

